# Suggestions...



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2020)

Went to the coast today. More redfish on deck this weekend. Mock crabcakes sat. night, open for suggestions on other options following next couple days...


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 9, 2020)

If I had some I'd have to dip the filets in butter. Hit with blackening season and throw them on the griddle


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 9, 2020)

Fish sausage all the way bud


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Fish sausage all the way bud


LOL!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> If I had some I'd have to dip the filets in butter. Hit with blackening season and throw them on the griddle


Now there's a thought...haven't had straight up blackened redfish in a while...


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 9, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> LOL!


Seriously you can do it


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2020)

You know....I've never actually made 'fish' sausage. I've made both shrimp and crawfish boudin, but never any fish sausages.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 9, 2020)

That top one looks like a trout.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 9, 2020)

Redfish with Scalloped Potatoes on a Bed of Shaved Yellow Squash and Zucchini, with a Cream of Shallots sauce, garnished with Fried Onion Strings.

Very thin slices of salted potato wrapped around bottom and sides of the fish and fried where they are stuck on/around the fish like a wrapper.  I've the method if you're interested.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> That top one looks like a trout.


Deceptive photo. It's all redfish inda box. Buddy's wife caught on 34-35" long....tht will definitely be fish tacos one night.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 9, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Redfish with Scalloped Potatoes on a Bed of Shaved Yellow Squash and Zucchini, with a Cream of Shallots sauce, garnished with Fried Onion Strings.
> 
> Very thin slices of salted potato wrapped around bottom and sides of the fish and fried where they are stuck on/around the fish like a wrapper.  I've the method if you're interested.


YES! That sounds absolutely AWESOME Chile! Thanks!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 9, 2020)

Take your largest fillets and out of the thickest sections cut rectangular sections about two inches wide.

For the potatoes and veggies I recommend using a mandolin slicer.
Cut very thin slices of both the potato and veggies.
Lightly salt/pepper the potatoes slices and lay them out slightly overlapping to the length of the fish sections.
They should wrap around the fish on the bottom and sides.
Wrap tightly in plastic wrap and chill for about 30 minutes.
Add oil or butter to a hot skillet and sear on all sides till just golden, transfer to preheated oven and finish 5-10 minutes or till flaky.

Lightly steam sliced veggies till just tender, season as desired, use to form a bed for the fish.

Thin strips of onion dredged in flour and deep fried form the garnish.

This french recipe tutorial focuses on teaching you how to make this classic French sauce that can be served with fish or scallops. The culinary technique we will learn today is a sauce that starts with a reduction a sec (reduction of an acidic liquid to an almost dry state) which is then “binded” by a reduction process (no thickening agent are added).
This recipe will produce enough sauce for 4 or more people, depending on how much sauce you use.
*Ingredients needed for the sauce:*

150 ml of dry white wine (like a muscadet or sauvignon blanc)
250 ml of liquid cream (heavy whipping cream or double cream)
50 grams of finely sliced shallots 1 gram of fresh tarragon (finely chopped)
125 grams of plain unsalted butter, cut in small cubes (must be fridge cold)
Half a teaspoon of crushed black pepper (mignonette)
A pinch of salt ( or add to your taste)
A pinch of cayenne pepper
For decoration one large zest of orange and lemon cut in julienne and some finely sliced chives
Notes and tips: – In this video, only half the quantities listed above were used – The butter used in the sauce must be cold – Reducing the cream with the quantity above might take up to 10 minutes –

Make your mise en place ( food preparation

wash peel and finely  slice the tarragon, shallots
cut the citrus in julienne and blanched them in boiling water for 5 minutes
cut the butter into small cube
measure the wine and cream
Start the sauce:

in a sauce pan on medium heat. add the shallots, tarragon, and white wine with some crushed black pepper. when done leave to reduce until almost dry.
reduce the heat, add the cream in an leave to simmer for 10 minutes.
After 10 minutes, turn you heat down to very low, take the butter out of the fridge and start incorporating it to your sauce little bit a the time (while whisking gently (as shown on the video)
as soon as all the butter in in pass the sauce through a sieve into a smaller pan and leave to rest on the side of the stove ( ideally on a very low heat as it needs to be kept warm
Finish the sauce and serve.

Correct the seasoning of  the sauce by adding add a pinch of cayenne pepper and a bit of salt.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 10, 2020)

Thank you for taking the time to post that recipe Chile. Much appreciated! I'll let you know what they decide to do, and I'll take pics. if I make it!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 10, 2020)

How about just salt pepper and baste with a little butter and broil. I know boring but not many people do it that way anymore. When I used to go visit my grandfather in KY I'd fish a day or two before I went up and clean the fish and throw them on ice and when I got up there I used to cook one side from a 24-30" redfish that way make a few hush puppies and the man would sit there and eat every bit of it all by himself. He liked pretty much all fish but redfish was his favorite. Used to take the fresh ones and some frozen fillets to try to keep him in fish till my next visit. It was easier before all the size and bag limits lol


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 10, 2020)

Wow.  What a haul!  My favorite way for Redfish is blackened.  I don't get pan as hot as most people.  Just sprinkle blacken seasoning of both sides of fish, put some coconut oil in pan and put fillets in when oil about 375.  I found some in freezer last weekend going to have to cook.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 10, 2020)

Definitely a nice score !


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2020)

Mock Crabcakes sounds like a Great Idea---Don't let me Miss it!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 10, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Mock Crabcakes sounds like a Great Idea---Don't let me Miss it!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Here ya go Bear...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...e-pasta-and-side-salad-with-crustinis.300501/


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Here ya go Bear...
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...e-pasta-and-side-salad-with-crustinis.300501/




Cool---Thanks!

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Sep 10, 2020)

I used to live next to a fantastic Tex-Mex restaurant that would do Red Fish fajitas!!!

They would grill thin fillets fast and hard over mesquite wood and get a little char going (think blackened style but via grill).
OMG made such good tacos with em!!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 10, 2020)

tallbm said:


> I used to live next to a fantastic Tex-Mex restaurant that would do Red Fish fajitas!!!
> 
> They would grill thin fillets fast and hard over mesquite wood and get a little char going (think blackened style but via grill).
> OMG made such good tacos with em!!!


Damn it man, but that sounds good.


----------

